# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Onyx, digital trainer, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

onyx.fit

youtube.com/channel/UCrZj5pE8_irwzzOVoSA9JUw

twitter.com/getonyxfit

linkedin.com/company/onyxinc

instagram.com/getonyxfit

producthunt.com/posts/onyx-7

apps.apple.com/us/app/onyx-home-workout/id1440639203

Co-founder and CEO - Asaf Avidan Antonir

Co-founder and CTO - James Sha

----------


## Airicist

Onyx - the world's smartest digital trainer

Aug 28, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cure.fit acquires AI body tracker Onyx to enable two-way workout videos"

by Jeremy Horwitz
January 18, 2021

cure.fit

----------

